# urgent Foster needed for 3 abandoned cats



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

This is for 3 cats that have been abandoned found in a flat in Paignton. They are going to a cattery which is costing quite a bit, but they can only stay there for a week as the pen is then booked up.please can anyone help with all / any of these cats, can arrange transport. We do not even know at this stage if they are chipped, neutered or vaccinated, this will be established later, the landlord is transferring them to the cattery in Plymouth.
if any one can help please email us at
[email protected]

thank you


----------



## jayne r (Mar 14, 2011)

I had two seperate cats picked by the the R.S.P.C.A that were both abanodned. I was told both times that they have to take on abandoned cats by law unless the laws changed in the last two years. It's only if they were abanoned, not strays. although they problably do take on strays but not any from my area.

Are the cats still in the flat? If so phone R.S.P.C.A though their main helpline.


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Hi Thanks for that but I am happy to say that all cats are safe in rescue now


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

kelly-joy said:


> Hi Thanks for that but I am happy to say that all cats are safe in rescue now


That's good, so many unwanted and abandoned cats and kittens at the moment


----------

